# Mast cell cancer



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That is such a sweet picture of Maddie. I am so sorry you are going through this. I don't have any experience with this but I'm wishing the best for Maddie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry about the diagnosis, I don't have any experience with that type of cancer either.
Sending good thoughts and prayers for you both.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Gwen.... I'm so sorry. 

I have a friend here in MI who lost one of her old guys - he was 16 years old. Back when he was 7 or 8 years old, they found a mast cell tumor on him. He was not the only dog in his particular lines (Meadowpond) who had this happen at that time. He survived it - and he had his whole life ahead of him. He died of old age.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

I was told that if it's caught early and removed, it's not that likely that another will come back, and that it can be years before it's potentially an issue again. So hopefully it will be so for you!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

My Rocket had a mast cell tumor a little over a year ago at less than 4.5 years old, but they got it all and he has been totally fine since then. Mast cell tumors are actually the most common type of cancer in dogs as a species, and if caught early, it's usually not a big deal. There are many success stories of dogs getting them at a fairly young age, having them removed, and never having another one. Hopefully this is the case for your girl! The worst part for Rocket was that he wasn't allowed to run for 2 weeks because of where his incision was.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

My boy Lincoln was diagnosed with mast cell in August, 2019. We opted against surgery because of the location of the main tumor. He also has 2 smaller ones on his legs (which were not recommended for surgery because they didn't feel they could get clear margins). Following a battery of tests, we were told the cancer hadn't spread to any other location; so that was another reason for not doing surgery. He will be 12 next month and is still doing well. The tumor on his underside has grown a bit since first diagnosed but it has not slowed him down at all. We are on the benedryl/pepcid protocol and it seems to have kept things in check.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey had one at 1 yr old, she's 10 now. Keeping you in my thoughts!


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear that. My aunt's dog had a very large mast cell tumour removed 1 month ago on his forearm. He is recovering well, but due to the complexity and age ( he is 13 this year), they could not get a very clean margin so it may reoccur. He was not a candidate for limb amputation due to a prior IVDD diagnosis and his weak hind legs. 

Sending kind thoughts to Maddie, please keep us posted. ):


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

FDA approves first intratumoral injection to treat nonmetastatic mast cell tumors in dogs


On Monday, the FDA approved Stelfonta to treat mast cell tumors in dogs, giving clinicians a new treatment modality.




www.aaha.org




.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

You should look into Artemisinin. It is used in treating malaria as it's attacks high iron cells which is what tumors collect and use to grow. The highest quality is from hollypharma.com

Using this on a mammary tumor that spread to the lungs in my last Golden. U of Penn gave her 3 months, she lived almost another 2 years. It reduced the size of the nodules over 50% and kept them from growing again for about 18 months but never cured obviously. Kira never knew she was sick even in the beginning until about the last 3 weeks or so. Success and efficacy can vary from dog to dog just like in people.

There are a handful of cancers Artemisinin has been reported to help against and mass cell is one of most susceptible to it.

When I found out about it and spoke to U of Penn about it they said they had a study already going about Artemisinin (this was back in 2015) which surprised me. So since the study had started she couldn't be added to the study but they were onboard with me trying it. I have no idea is the study has completed or not. I did not know how long it was scheduled for.

Here are a couple links I had booked marked. I thought I had a few more and am looking.








Herbal Artemisinin Destroys Cancer Cells | Nurse your Pet


Artemisinin is derived from a plant similar to our western Sage brush. Historically used to treat malaria, it was found in the mid-1990s to work against Cancer




nurseyourpet.com









Best Artemisinin Supplement Products - Holly Pharmaceuticals Inc


Best Artemisinin Supplement Products available at very affordable price at Holly Pharmaceuticals Inc




hollypharma.com






https://qgbota.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Artemisinin-Clin-Trial.pdf


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Hoping you the best with the surgery! I am surprised that the surgery has been scheduled out so far. Our 1 year old had a suspicious tumor show up on his front leg. The biopsy was non conclusive, so they took it off the next day! Turned out not to be a cancer, but I appreciated that they got the surgery scheduled post haste!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Megora said:


> Gwen.... I'm so sorry.
> 
> I have a friend here in MI who lost one of her old guys - he was 16 years old. Back when he was 7 or 8 years old, they found a mast cell tumor on him. He was not the only dog in his particular lines (Meadowpond) who had this happen at that time. He survived it - and he had his whole life ahead of him. He died of old age.


That's comforting. Thank you.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

I forgot to mention, that is a great picture of a really nice looking Golden! Best of luck to both of you....


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

3goldens2keep said:


> I forgot to mention, that is a great picture of a really nice looking Golden! Best of luck to both of you....


 Yes, she's a really, really nice and nice looking golden.


----------



## SophieWaggner83 (Jan 15, 2021)

I'm so sorry to hear that My dog's tumor grew to the size of a baseball. The vet did not recommend surgery in the beginning cause he said would spread cancer and her old age. Her large tumor turned neurotic 2 yrs later, and some gangrene inside which the vet said happens when bump gets large strangled the oxygen and it turns necrotic. So we put her to sleep as she was 16 yrs old. And it would continue to necrotize


----------

